# Interesting recordings made at live concerts



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Recently I have discovered a number fascinating recordings available on legitimate labels which were made at live recordings. What makes these particularly interesting is that we get to hear the conductor in a live performance which is not otherwise available, and sometimes with an orchestra with which they are not usually associated. The performances aren't always the most technically polished but they have that extra _frisson_ which very rarely happens in the studio.

In the recent past I have mentioned recording of Berlioz' _Symphonie Fantastique_ with the Sir John Barbirolli and the SWR Symphony from Baden-Baden. Yesterday I came across a ICA Classics recording of Janacek's _Taras Bulba_ with the BBC Symphony and Gennady Rozhdestvensky from a Proms concert in the mid 1980s. In this one, the engineers made no effort to mute the Albert Hall acoustics and Rozhdestvensky had the organist really let loose, the result being a tad muddy at times but, all in all, an exciting performance.

Here is a link to Spotify


----------

